# Looking for a Breeder in Mcveigh, KY



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

the Breeders name is Bessie Nelson, I am looking for maybe a website or an email? I have the phone number but I did not want to have to call long distance, but i may have too. Thanks in advance


----------

